# Looking For Information About Biax Type 10-e



## bkcorwin (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello, I am looking at purchasing a biax and have been told that is a type 10e. The seller doesnt seem to know much about it and I cannot find any information on the web about this model?

The other information on the plate reads 110v, 220w, and 1200/s .

Beyond that, all I know is it is all blue in a metal case

Does anyone know anything abou tthis model? Is this a flaker or a scraper?



Thank you very much
Brian


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi Brian,
it's a scraper


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 17, 2015)

If it's a BL-10 it is a light duty scraper model.  If it's a HM-10, it is a flaker.  Can't do any scraping with it.
But, painted blue, indicates the much older models of the Biax scrapers that are no longer made or supported for parts.  But again the "10" in the model number would still indicate a light duty scraper or flaker.
Can you post a couple of pictures to give us a clue of what you have there?


----------



## bkcorwin (Oct 17, 2015)

here it is.  Its a biax 10/e scraper.  Over on PM richard says its an 80s model light duty scraper.  Its basically immaculate.  The powder coat or whatever it is on the front end isnt even chipped.

400 dollars out the door.  I think it was a fair deal.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 18, 2015)

bkcorwin said:


> ........400 dollars out the door.  I think it was a fair deal.



Not bad, good deal in fact.

I only gave $150 for my 7EL that I bought used about 18 years ago.  It was used very little, too!

Thanks for sharing.

Ken


----------



## bkcorwin (Oct 18, 2015)

It was a suprising deal.  It popped up as a craigslist ad at a local pawn shop.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 18, 2015)

bkcorwin said:


> It was a suprising deal.  It popped up as a craigslist ad at a local pawn shop.



I bought mine from a pawn shop, too!


----------



## middle.road (Oct 18, 2015)

A pawn shop?!! I never would have thought of that showing up there. I'm going to start keeping my eyes open.


----------



## sidecar580 (Oct 19, 2015)

I have 2 of the 10E power scrapers....and I love then......great for light duty work.....you can pick a nice close bearing... then finnish by hand..
JOHN


----------



## Boxster9 (Jul 10, 2018)

DAPRA is the distributer in the U.S.  Their Web Site is: Dapra.com  A definite steal, great find!


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jul 10, 2018)

Check the date on the top.  2015.....what a deal.   Oh I am a DAPRA distributor plus I am the USA Instructor that DAPRA calls on to teach classes on the BIAX tools. Also teach classes in Europe for BIAX the factory.  I'll be teaching in Austria in November and have a class scheduled in OHIO next month, a class in Oklahoma in October.  I taught 3 classes in CA last spring and if anyone has questions on machine rebuilding or the scrapers, please ask.  
I will be at the IMTS show spending some time at the DAPRA booth in September.


----------

